# Get WM Credits by Exchanging other TS week into RCI



## jrogersok (Sep 19, 2017)

We recently did an owner presentation and learned that we can trade another timeshare week we have each year and get 7000 WM points into our account.  They gave us a form to fill out once we have exchanged into RCI.

Have any of you done this successfully?  Any tips/tricks?  Is it worth it?  (I pay $700 maint fees with my other TS which is close to what I'm paying WM for 7000 credits.)

I'm also curious if any of you have bought TS's on the resale market specifically for this purpose (to get more WM points into your account without having to by WM at a higher price on resale).


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 19, 2017)

The program is known as the Exchange Plus program, and it is pretty straight-forward. Here is the link for more info:

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/RCI_Exchange_Plus_Form.pdf

If you have an existing timeshare that it is a reasonable option. 

But while it might be cheaper to acquire timeshare to exchange for credits, it is a usually a lot harder to get rid of it later. And when you factor in all the fees involved, it tends to be cheaper to just rent in credits.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2017)

I have looked at it before but passed on it.  My $1600 MF week gets 8000 WM points (equivalent to about $640).  In my case it is like trading a BMW for a Kia.


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 20, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I have looked at it before but passed on it.  My $1600 MF week gets 8000 WM points (equivalent to about $640).  In my case it is like trading a BMW for a Kia.



Fortunately my TS's MF are only around $700 and we'd get 7000 credits for it so it's about an even trade.   It seems like the 1 bedroom exchange is the best deal at 7000 points as the bigger units only get a thousand or so more - like you said - trading a BMW fir a Kia.    Our other ts is in Florida and now that we live on the west coast it is hard to use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 20, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> The program is known as the Exchange Plus program, and it is pretty straight-forward. Here is the link for more info:
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/RCI_Exchange_Plus_Form.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I'm a bit nervous about trying it but since our other ts is in Florida and we are in the northwest it seems like a good option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 20, 2017)

If you get 7000 credits for your mf $700 plus the $129 exchange fee, it means you will be paying about 11 cents per credit. And since credits go for about 7 cents per, it is only is a good option if your not able to use your FL timeshare and can put the credits to use.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 20, 2017)

jrogersok said:


> I'm a bit nervous about trying it but since our other ts is in Florida and we are in the northwest it seems like a good option.


I've used it ... once, in the long distant past, when the fee was closer to $39 (?).  It is a straightforward process and works "as indicated in the form's fine print."  Do be aware that trade credits have a 1-year shelf life.


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 20, 2017)

rhonda said:


> I've used it ... once, in the long distant past, when the fee was closer to $39 (?).  It is a straightforward process and works "as indicated in the form's fine print."  Do be aware that trade credits have a 1-year shelf life.



Thanks!   Wish the fee was $39 still.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 20, 2017)

jrogersok said:


> Fortunately my TS's MF are only around $700 and we'd get 7000 credits for it so it's about an even trade.   It seems like the 1 bedroom exchange is the best deal at 7000 points as the bigger units only get a thousand or so more - like you said - trading a BMW fir a Kia.    Our other ts is in Florida and now that we live on the west coast it is hard to use it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Perhaps your best option is to sell or give away the other timeshare.  Any way you look at it, you will be paying $2-300 extra for those 7000 credits over renting.   Your costs to use the program are $829 for MF and the transfer fee.  Renting in 7000 credits is about $500 or using one of the cash options like Monday madness or fax ranges from 500-$560.   Rather than losing several hundred dollars each year, perhaps giving it away or using it for exchange to someplace on the west coast is a better option?  

Sue


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 20, 2017)

Does anyone know whether this counts against your 2x credit renting in per year limit? I've rented in my max already, so even though this isn't quite as economic as renting credits it might be worth it


I'm hosting a bunch of family for a 90th birthday celebration at Canmore, and prefer not to buy more credits for a one time thing.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 20, 2017)

@bizaro86, I'm not entirely sure ... but I _think_ you are safe to add Exchange Plus (trade credits) to your rented credits.  Congrats to all involved on the 90th b'day celebration.  What a lovely celebration!


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 20, 2017)

What is thd 2X renting option?  I'm pretty new and had not heard of it.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 20, 2017)

jrogersok said:


> What is thd 2X renting option?  I'm pretty new and had not heard of it.


Changes introduced in recent years, in attempt to limit commercial renting practices, now limit the number of credits that may be rented, or transferred into the account from another party, to twice the annual account size.  Also, the housekeeping token no longer transfers when renting the credits.

So, if your account is 6k annual, you may have an additional 12k transferred to your account each year from other sources.

On a different note, taken from your comment of being "new,"  are you sure your account qualifies for Exchange Plus?  As I read the form, it references this feature as being part of The Exchange Network (TEN) which is only available to accounts purchased direct from the developer or grandfathered from transfers prior to TravelShare's introduction in 2006.


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 20, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Changes introduced in recent years, in attempt to limit commercial renting practices, now limit the number of credits that may be rented, or transferred into the account from another party, to twice the annual account size.  Also, the housekeeping token no longer transfers when renting the credits.
> 
> So, if your account is 6k annual, you may have an additional 12k transferred to your account each year from other sources.
> 
> On a different note, taken from your comment of being "new,"  are you sure your account qualifies for Exchange Plus?  As I read the form, it references this feature as being part of The Exchange Network (TEN) which is only available to accounts purchased direct from the developer or grandfathered from transfers prior to TravelShare's introduction in 2006.



We bought from the developer so it would apply I hope.   It's a great option to have since I would pay an extra $150 with my home resort to transfer to another resort in the west should we not go to Florida.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 21, 2017)

jrogersok said:


> We bought from the developer so it would apply I hope.   It's a great option to have since I would pay an extra $150 with my home resort to transfer to another resort in the west should we not go to Florida.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is irrelevant whether you bought from the developer or resale.  The rule about transferring credits is the same regardless.   You should call and ask whether these type of credits apply or not.  I wouldn't be surprised if they did.

Sue


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 21, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> Does anyone know whether this counts against your 2x credit renting in per year limit? I've rented in my max already, so even though this isn't quite as economic as renting credits it might be worth it.



Reportedly it does count against the 2x credit limit. The report on WMO indicated they got both answers from Owner Care, but still was unable to rent in credits until their anniversary.


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 21, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> If you get 7000 credits for your mf $700 plus the $129 exchange fee, it means you will be paying about 11 cents per credit. And since credits go for about 7 cents per, it is only is a good option if your not able to use your FL timeshare and can put the credits to use.



I see what you are saying.  It might be our only option next year as I don't think we'll have time to use our week and can easily take a long weekend with our WM credits and a quick 2-3 hour drive which is what we love about WM!


----------



## chemteach (Mar 1, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> The program is known as the Exchange Plus program, and it is pretty straight-forward. Here is the link for more info:
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/RCI_Exchange_Plus_Form.pdf



Can resale purchases use this program?   I see the pdf states:
"The Exchange Plus Program is a benefit of The Exchange Network (TEN) which is the exchange program offered and operated by Wyndham Resorts Development Corporation (WRDC) doing business as WorldMark by Wyndham (WBW). The Exchange Plus Program allows TEN Members who own a Qualified Timeshare Week the ability to receive Trade Credits for such week for usage in TEN."

Is TEN only for purchases prior to 2006 and/or developer purchases?  I'm new to Worldmark - just purchased a bunch of credits that will not transfer to me until about June/July 2018.  



ecwinch said:


> If you get 7000 credits for your mf $700 plus the $129 exchange fee, it means you will be paying about 11 cents per credit. And since credits go for about 7 cents per, it is only is a good option if your not able to use your FL timeshare and can put the credits to use.



According to the pdf, "Owner shall receive one free housekeeping credit for each Qualified Timeshare Week accepted through the Exchange Plus program."

So the exchange fee nets to $29 if you subtract $100 for the housekeeping fee.  Rented points do not come with a housekeeping credit.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes, it is open to all members. If you read the TEN document carefully, you will see that even resale members are members of TEN, it is just that our credits cannot be used in TEN. On FB, it has been reported that Travelshare members get the exchange fee waived.

And you could look at it as reducing the exchange fee.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 1, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Yes, it is open to all members. If you read the TEN document carefully, you will see that even resale members are members of TEN, it is just that our credits cannot be used in TEN. On FB, it has been reported that Travelshare members get the exchange fee waived.
> 
> And you could look at it as reducing the exchange fee.


Cool!  Thank you for the information.   I didn't know about this - it will be a nice way to deal with my Sheraton Broadway Plantation week that I have been trying to give away.  I can just deposit it into RCI as two one bedroom units to get 14,000 Worldmark credits, pay the $258, and get two housekeeping credits.  It will be more than renting credits from another Worldmark owner - but a great option until I can give the SBP unit away.


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 1, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Cool!  Thank you for the information.   I didn't know about this - it will be a nice way to deal with my Sheraton Broadway Plantation week that I have been trying to give away.  I can just deposit it into RCI as two one bedroom units to get 14,000 Worldmark credits, pay the $258, and get two housekeeping credits.  It will be more than renting credits from another Worldmark owner - but a great option until I can give the SBP unit away.



Looks like a great option for you and congrats on your purchase.  We have been thinking of purchasing more WM Credits via resale.  Would you mind telling me where you purchased yours?

So sad about this option to exchange for WM credits for our other timeshare as I  just learned today I won't be able do Exchange Plus as my other TS only trades with II.   I was not planning to renew my II but perhaps that might be what we do if we can't use our week this year.  

Another thing I learned through this process is that our RCI Account through WM is a "points" program not a "week" program.  So, even if my TS traded with RCI I would have to first purchase a RCI "Weeks" membership for $99 in order to deposit my week in there.

Lessons, lessons.....  hope these help other tuggers out there


----------



## chemteach (Mar 2, 2018)

jrogersok said:


> Looks like a great option for you and congrats on your purchase.  We have been thinking of purchasing more WM Credits via resale.  Would you mind telling me where you purchased yours?
> 
> So sad about this option to exchange for WM credits for our other timeshare as I  just learned today I won't be able do Exchange Plus as my other TS only trades with II.   I was not planning to renew my II but perhaps that might be what we do if we can't use our week this year.
> 
> ...



I purchased one contract through redweek and the other on ebay.  I thought that If you have a WM points membership, it automatically came with a weeks membership as well.


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 2, 2018)

chemteach said:


> I purchased one contract through redweek and the other on ebay.  I thought that If you have a WM points membership, it automatically came with a weeks membership as well.



Not according to the RCI rep I spoke with.   The WM RCI membership is a points not a week membership.  There are two different kinds of RCI accounts.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 2, 2018)

The free RCI account is for Travelshare members and is a points acct - resale members have to pay for their own RCI weeks acct.

 And yes - you need an RCI weeks acct to use Exchange Plus or an II acct, and the resort you intend to deposit has to trade with that exchange network.

Also you need to do the math and see if the Exchange Plus option makes sense when you add up the dues for the resort and the exchange fees. From a price per credit .... 

Jrogersok - sounds like a good reason to renew your II membership with one of the discount codes they frequently offer.


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 2, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> The free RCI account is for Travelshare members and is a points acct - resale members have to pay for their own RCI weeks acct.
> 
> And yes - you need an RCI weeks acct to use Exchange Plus or an II acct, and the resort you intend to deposit has to trade with that exchange network.
> 
> ...


Eric - yep -- I just got a two years for the price of one with II so looks like I'm going to need to go with it.


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 2, 2018)

jrogersok said:


> Eric - yep -- I just got a two years for the price of one with II so looks like I'm going to need to go with it.





ecwinch said:


> The free RCI account is for Travelshare members and is a points acct - resale members have to pay for their own RCI weeks acct.
> 
> And yes - you need an RCI weeks acct to use Exchange Plus or an II acct, and the resort you intend to deposit has to trade with that exchange network.
> 
> ...




Your comment about resale members buying their own account -- we have a TravelShare account but are considering buying on resale to get more WM credits.  If I combine my two WM accounts will I be able to use the resale credits in my TravelShare RCI points account for trades?


----------



## taterhed (Mar 3, 2018)

jrogersok said:


> Looks like a great option for you and congrats on your purchase.  We have been thinking of purchasing more WM Credits via resale.  Would you mind telling me where you purchased yours?
> 
> Lessons, lessons.....  hope these help other tuggers out there



Best place to buy WM credits is via the WM owners forum.  There are numerous posts on TUG about pricing (<.40 cents per credit--fully loaded--and ALL fees included).  EBay or resellers will be higher.   Careful about the account size you purchase--if you're not aware of beneficial account sizes. The inability to transfer HKT's is now significant as is the 2x limit on transfers.  There are certainly reasons to have two separate (not combined ) accounts, but there are also good reasons to own one large account (namely, they can be very cheap to acquire).

Cheers.

Also.....  Before buying a timeshare to deposit for credits, consider buying a WM account, stripping it and selling.  If you're savvy, it can be beneficial. Not my cuppa, but probably better than some other options.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 4, 2018)

jrogersok said:


> Your comment about resale members buying their own account -- we have a TravelShare account but are considering buying on resale to get more WM credits.  If I combine my two WM accounts will I be able to use the resale credits in my TravelShare RCI points account for trades?



Don’t know the answer to that one. I believe the answer is yes, but just speculating. 

Does anyone else know the answer?


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2018)

In the past when Worldmark's developer was Trendwest there were some Worldmark resorts that shared inventory with the resort HOA. Eagle Crest, Running Y and Schooner Landing, Seaside and maybe some others were like this. Back then you could buy an Eagle Crest for $1.00 on Ebay and pay a $560 or so mf on a two bedroom unit, then pay $29 to Worldmark to receive 10,000 credits and a house keeping token, if I'm remembering right. This worked very good until Wyndham changed the rules on this.

Also, there are some facebook groups, three groups that I joined, that buy ,sell and rent Worldmark credits and units. It started with one group but it became very crowded so it is now three groups with specific topics. I see credits going for between 6 to 8 cents there. Because it is facebook you do kind of get to see who you are buying credits from but there is that same trust factor as in the WM forums that plays out.

Bill


----------



## taterhed (Mar 4, 2018)

You can always use a cheap escrow closing service..... the last one I bought on WMO, the guy was friends with the local bank; the banker 'escrowed' the funds until Worldmark accepted the documents and confirmed the transfer.  That was the cheapest closing in history.  Great sale and made us both quite happy.

People play bigger hands at the poker table than the cost of some of these transactions.....just sayin


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Don’t know the answer to that one. I believe the answer is yes, but just speculating.
> 
> Does anyone else know the answer?



With my contracts , the one that has combined points is a Trendwest contract. The 10,000 points in this original contract are WM+A and the other points are WM. The original points can reserve at WM South Pacific and VI and the added points can only reserve WM.

I'm not certain about Travel Share but I think it should be similar regarding adding points. 

Bill


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 5, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Best place to buy WM credits is via the WM owners forum.  There are numerous posts on TUG about pricing (<.40 cents per credit--fully loaded--and ALL fees included).  EBay or resellers will be higher.   Careful about the account size you purchase--if you're not aware of beneficial account sizes. The inability to transfer HKT's is now significant as is the 2x limit on transfers.  There are certainly reasons to have two separate (not combined ) accounts, but there are also good reasons to own one large account (namely, they can be very cheap to acquire).
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Also.....  Before buying a timeshare to deposit for credits, consider buying a WM account, stripping it and selling.  If you're savvy, it can be beneficial. Not my cuppa, but probably better than some other options.


What is the WM Owners forum?  What is the URL?

What do you mean by Careful about the account size you purchase?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 5, 2018)

www.wmowners.com/forum.  Also WM Accounts on EBAY.

You do not want to purchase an account so small that it is hard to book every year. A 6K Account will probably not get you anything other than a Studio or 1 Bedroom every year in off-season. But you don't want an account so large the MF's are high and you don't use all the Points each year. So it will depend on how much you intend to vacation each year, which Season, and what sized Unit you will most commonly need. Patti and I like 2 Bedroom Units even when we are by ourselves. They tend to be more spacious and give us somewhere to store our suitcases, snorkel gear, and hiking hear. Also they tend to have 2 bathrooms. Probably initially it is best to start with a 10K Point Account.

Remember once you have a WM Account you will be able to use Bonus Time, Monday Madness, and Inventory Specials. These are cash Reservations.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 6, 2018)

jrogersok said:


> What do you mean by Careful about the account size you purchase?





geist1223 said:


> www.wmowners.com/forum.  Also WM Accounts on EBAY.
> 
> You do not want to purchase an account so small that it is hard to book every year. A 6K Account will probably not get you anything other than a Studio or 1 Bedroom every year in off-season. But you don't want an account so large the MF's are high and you don't use all the Points each year. So it will depend on how much you intend to vacation each year, which Season, and what sized Unit you will most commonly need. Patti and I like 2 Bedroom Units even when we are by ourselves. They tend to be more spacious and give us somewhere to store our suitcases, snorkel gear, and hiking hear. Also they tend to have 2 bathrooms. Probably initially it is best to start with a 10K Point Account.
> 
> Remember once you have a WM Account you will be able to use Bonus Time, Monday Madness, and Inventory Specials. These are cash Reservations.




Geist1223 has some good advice, but that's not exactly what I meant....

Beneficial account sizes are in 5K point increments.  So, 5k and 10K are good increments.  7000 points is the minimum cost-effective (MF's) and useable account size---if you only own a single account (IMO).  See the cost (MF) per credit table below.  Note:  there are odd account sizes between 5,10,15 etc...  see the actual WorldMark 2018 Maintenance Dues schedule for actual cost per account block (8000-10000 $829, 11000-12000 $986, 13000-15000 $1143 etc...)

Also, 2 WM accounts are more beneficial than one (IMO).  There are MF penalties for owning 2 accounts vs 1.

Example (dated and stolen from ATOM on WMowners forum:

The basic thing to keep in mind is to have your account in 5,000 increments to maximize your MFs versus credits. http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18121  A 5,000 account per credit, is cheaper than a 6,000 account. A 7,000 account (7,500 if is was possible) is the same MF as a 6,000 account. A 9,000 and 10,000 account has the same MF, so you would get 1,000 more credits per year, for the same annual cost with a 10,000 account. 7 5,000 accounts are better than 6 6,000 accounts. It would cost you an extra $300+ for the 6 6,000 accounts per year for 1,000 credits and you would have 1 less HK token.

2018 Maint. Fees for common ownership levels

5,000 credits - $516(.103/credit)
6,000 credits - $673(.112/credit)
7,000 credits - $673(.096/credit)
9,000 credits - $830 (.092/credit)
10,000 credits - $830 (.083/credit)
15,000 credits - $1143 (.0762/credit)
20,000 credits - $1460 (.0730/credit)

There are several reasons why multiple accounts are a beneficial. IMHO the top 2 are BT and Waitlisting. You can have one BT reservation at a time per account and one Weekend Only BT reservation per quarter per account or each 10,000 credits. So 2 5,000 accounts can have 2 BT reservations at a time and 2 Weekend Only BT reservations per quarter versus 1 each for a 10,000 account. You can have up to 8 (*now 4*) waitlist requests at a time per account, so 2 5,000 accounts can have 16 (8) requests versus 8 (4) for a 10,000 account.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 6, 2018)

In that we never use BT and only rarely use Waitlist we opt for 1 Account to save on MF's. Also I don't remember if anyone said it explicitly but MF's are set in 2,500 Point increments. So for example a 63K Account will pay the same MF's as a 65K account. We have a weird number 89K Point Account. It is weird because we pay the same MF's as a 90K and we would get another HKC. This came about from buying Points from the Developer and adding on several Accounts from Ebay.


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 6, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> In that we never use BT and only rarely use Waitlist we opt for 1 Account to save on MF's. Also I don't remember if anyone said it explicitly but MF's are set in 2,500 Point increments. So for example a 63K Account will pay the same MF's as a 65K account. We have a weird number 89K Point Account. It is weird because we pay the same MF's as a 90K and we would get another HKC. This came about from buying Points from the Developer and adding on several Accounts from Ebay.



Thanks for all the great I feel everyone.  We have a 7K account but wished I would have purchased a 10K instead due to the MF’s and 10k would get us the type of room we like ( 2 bedroom).  Hind sight is 20-20 in this case for sure!

Let’s say I could find a 13k resale account.  Would it be possible to permanently transfer 3k into my current account and keep the other 10 in a separate account so I would end up with two 10k accounts each with one HK token?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 6, 2018)

jrogersok said:


> Thanks for all the great I feel everyone.  We have a 7K account but wished I would have purchased a 10K instead due to the MF’s and 10k would get us the type of room we like ( 2 bedroom).  Hind sight is 20-20 in this case for sure!
> 
> Let’s say I could find a 13k resale account.  Would it be possible to permanently transfer 3k into my current account and keep the other 10 in a separate account so I would end up with two 10k accounts each with one HK token?
> 
> ...



Yes, I think they call it a split and combine. I would expect that to take a pretty long time, as its the most complicated thing the transfer department can do. 

You could also just purchase a 13k and combine them, and then you would get two HK in one account.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, you can split, combine, split and combine.  Costs $$$, limits on the number of events (1 per year?)


----------



## chemteach (Mar 31, 2018)

Can you do Exchange Plus with II for Worldmark, or only with RCI?  If you can do it with II, does the number points you get for a 1 bedroom/2 bedroom etc. depend on TDI?


----------



## IsaiahB (Mar 31, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Can you do Exchange Plus with II for Worldmark, or only with RCI?  If you can do it with II, does the number points you get for a 1 bedroom/2 bedroom etc. depend on TDI?



No - flat rate per unit type (A few exceptions)

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/Exchange_Plus_Application.pdf


----------



## chemteach (Mar 31, 2018)

IsaiahB said:


> No - flat rate per unit type (A few exceptions)
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/Exchange_Plus_Application.pdf


Just to clarify - Yes you can deposit in II (The pdf link shows you can deposit in II or RCI) and No the season does not matter for II?  (The chart on the linked pdf shows different values for red, white, and blue weeks - but II doesn't have red, white, blue...)  (The week I am thinking of using for exchange plus with II is in the "red" season for RCI resorts in the same region, but is a lower TDI week in II - hoping I will be able to deposit an II only week!)


----------

